# fina pellets.....



## Zaven (Jul 23, 2005)

what's up bro's.......

is vetsale the best place to buy fina pellets... :smoker:


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 24, 2005)

They are all fairly similar. Go with the best price.


----------



## Zaven (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks Dr.....I didn't think anyone was gonna catch this thread.....


----------



## X-Spectrum (Jul 25, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> what's up bro's.......
> 
> is vetsale the best place to buy fina pellets... :smoker:



I encourage you to buy trenbolone powder instead. Much cleaner, no estradiol, and no need to filter it a dozen times.


----------



## Zaven (Jul 25, 2005)

I thought Finaplix-H pellets where free of estradiol.....


----------



## tee (Jul 25, 2005)

They are. There is no estradiol in fina pellets. The estradiol is in Synovex.


----------



## X-Spectrum (Jul 25, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> They are. There is no estradiol in fina pellets. The estradiol is in Synovex.



My mistake. But it's still easier with powder.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah i would rather buy the powder myself instead of the pellets.  to much to worry about when converting them because you have to make sure you filter out completely the binding agent used in the pellets.   if this is your first time making homebrew the powders will make it easier for ya also.


----------

